# Solved: Problems with Joomla



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

I moved hosting servers. I moved/backed up/imported it to the new server and changed the configuration.php to its database and user.

```
I try to go into my site and get: 
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_LNUMBER in /home/ahamster/public_html/configuration.php on line 67
```
(www.roffle.info)
Please help!
-------------
I just edited the configuration.php again. I applied the right path (home/ahamster/public_html). Now it gives me this:

```
Warning: main(language/english.php) [function.main]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/ahamster/public_html/index.php on line 134

Warning: main() [function.include]: Failed opening 'language/english.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/ahamster/public_html/index.php on line 134

Warning: getcache(/home/ahamster/public_html/includes/Cache/Lite/Function.php) [function.getcache]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/ahamster/public_html/includes/joomla.php on line 323

Fatal error: getcache() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/ahamster/public_html/includes/Cache/Lite/Function.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/ahamster/public_html/includes/joomla.php on line 323
```


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

looks to be fixed?


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

Yea, its fixed (asked the joomla people)
They just said to reinstall the full package since i had missing files.


----------

